# Paiement d'un férié précédent ou suivant un jour sans solde.



## 1972 (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, lors de mes entretiens avec les pe je leur signale que je fais tous les ponts :
exemple férié le jeudi je ne travaille pas le vendredi qui est un jour sans solde. Tous mes congés (payés ou sans soldes) sont indiqués dés le début sur le planning des congés et rappelés quelques jours avant ceux ci. La convention dit que pour qu'un jour férié (jour habituellement travaillé) soit payé il faut avoir travaillé la veille et le lendemain et avec accord au préalable de l'employeur le férié peut être payé, est ce que dans mon cas les jours fériés doivent être rémunérés ou pas ?
Merci pour vos retours et bonne journée à vous 😊.


----------



## kikine (9 Décembre 2022)

bonjour,
ben la loi est assez clair et c'est bien écrit qu'il faut avoir travailler la veille et le lendemain c'est a dire sans congés sans solde posés avant et/ou après le férié
si vous faites le pont, en ne travaillant pas le lendemain en toute logique non le férié n'est pas a payer


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Je ne suis pas spécialiste mais si vous prenez de vous-même vos jours de pont ce jour là admettons le vendredi sera déduit soit dès le départ dans le calcul de la mensualisation ou avec le calcul de la cour de cassation .le mois ou il sera pris .. mais pour le jour férié je crois que cela a changé et qu'ils sont payés dès 3 mois de contrat en tout cas perso je ne le déduirais pas !!!


----------



## 1972 (9 Décembre 2022)

Merci à kikine et Angèle1982 pour vos retours, pourtant la CCN indiqué ceci : ... Sauf autorisation d'absence préalablement accordée. De quelles absences s'agit il alors ?
Merci 

Le chômage d'un jour férié ordinaire tombant un jour habituellement travaillé, ouvre doit au maintien de la rémunération brut habituelle, si le salarié a travaillé pour le particulier employeur, le dernier jour de travail qui précède le jour férié et le premier jour de travail qui lui fait suite, sauf autorisation d'absence préalablement accordée (article 47-2 de la convention collective du particulier employeur et des emplois à domicile).


----------



## kikine (9 Décembre 2022)

source service public (date de mise a jour 15/01/22)

Les jours fériés chômés: Jour non travaillé tombant un jour habituellement travaillé ouvrent droit au maintien de la rémunération si les 2 conditions suivantes sont réunies :


L'assistante maternelle a travaillé le dernier jour de travail: Jour qui aurait dû être travaillé selon le contrat de travail ou le planning qui précède le jour férié
Elle a travaillé le 1erjour de travail: Jour qui aurait dû être travaillé selon le contrat de travail ou le planning qui fait suite au jour férié


----------



## kikine (9 Décembre 2022)

l'autorisation d'absence ce sont des congés sans solde, soit toute absence de votre part (sauf CP) si vous posez le pont c'est un congés sans solde


----------



## 1972 (9 Décembre 2022)

Ok ce qui est mon cas, donc les jours fériés ne doivent pas être déduits de la mensualisation dès lors que je pose un congés sans solde, qui lui sera déduit selon le calcul de la cour de cassation.
Enfin je le comprends comme ça.


----------



## kikine (9 Décembre 2022)

heuuu non c'est l'inverse si le férié est payé si vous travaillez la veille et le lendemain, il est évident que si vous posez un congés sans solde le lendemain du férié il y a donc 2 jours a déduire : le férié ET le sans solde


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Vous dites bien que lors de la signature du contrat les PE sont prévenus donc ils sont OK dès le départ pas d'accord à demander ! certaines ici prennent bien plus de 5 semaines ou également les ponts donc çà n'a pas l'air d'être un soucis !!!


----------



## kikine (9 Décembre 2022)

dans la pratique le pe s'en fiche et ne veut pas s'e****** a calculer la déduction du férié Et du sans solde donc il laisse l'am le faire qui elle (soit par méconnaissance, ou s'octroie un petit cadeau) ne déduira pas le férié
mais un pe, qui se renseigne un minimum peut tout à fait demander à déduire le férié ET le sans solde


----------



## violetta (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour.
Voilà un sujet qui m'intéresse et je cherche à mieux comprendre car je suis dans le flou.
Alors prenons l'exemple du jeudi de l'ascension.
Si je pose le vendredi en sans solde, je dois aussi déduire le jour férié, c'est bien cela?


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Certaines ici imposent assez souvent des "clauses supérieures à la CCN" alors pourquoi pas en faire autant sur ce sujet des fériés !!!


----------



## violetta (9 Décembre 2022)

Kikine, en lisant ta dernière intervention, je pense avoir juste dans ma réflexion. 
Bon, ça m'ennuie quand même mais comme, lors des premiers entretiens,  j'invite les employeurs à lire la convention, j'insiste sur les mots "confiance " et "transparence ", je ne me vois pas passer cela sous silence.


----------



## kikine (9 Décembre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Certaines ici imposent assez souvent des "clauses supérieures à la CCN" alors pourquoi pas en faire autant sur ce sujet des fériés !!!


ben tant que les pe ne disent rien pourquoi pas... après si ça part au prud'homme je ne sais pas si la clause serait abusive ou non...


----------



## 1972 (9 Décembre 2022)

Je vois que ces jours sans soldes qui entourent le férié font beaucoup parler d'eux, puisque je ne suis pas la seule à me poser cette question dont les réponses apportées et je vous en remercie sont différentes d'une personne à une autre. Pour ma part je ne souhaite pas faire n'importe quoi par respect pour mes pe c'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai posé la question ici.
Merci beaucoup à celles qui ont pris le temps de me répondre.


----------



## kikine (9 Décembre 2022)

après perso je ne déduirai pas le férié si le pe ne le réclame pas...
1- lui son férié est payé même si il fait le pont (il me semble)
2- vu les aides qu'ils touchent ça va pas changer grand chose a leur finances les miennes en revanche..
3- ils sont employeurs et sont sensés le savoir j'estime que ce n'est pas à moi de me tirer une balle dans le pied en leur disant de me retirer du salaire
4- c'est a eux normalement de faire le calcul de cassation pour la déduction hors dans 99% des cas c'est toujours l'am qui s'en charge 
5- parce que je le vaut bien 🤣  🤣  🤣


----------



## stephy2 (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Même réponse que mon professeur Kikine  pour les 5 raisons qu'elle a cité
Généralement ils le font pas puisque ne s'occupent pas de nos salaires...


----------



## Titine15 (9 Décembre 2022)

Moi pont ou pas je ne déduis jamais les fériés ancienne ccn ou nouvelle peu importe.


----------



## Chippie (11 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

en AI le jour férié tombant dans une période des 5 semaines de CP acquis ou non est déjà déduit lors du calcul de la mensu. Donc n'est plus à déduire.
En revanche a partir du moment où les CP sont acquis ce jour férié serait à rémunérer en supplément de la menus le mois considéré ou récupérable sur du temps habituellement travaillé, c'est comme ça que je vois la chose.

En AC ou AI  pour un pont je ne déduis que le jour d'absence jamais le jour férié puisqu'il y a forcément l'accord de l'employeur, donc maintien de salaire. Sinon il vous reste la solution de prendre 1j de CP qui est considéré comme une journée travaillée 

A partir du moment où l'employeur accorde le pont, de fait il autorise cette absence, donc il n'y a ( a mon sens ) aucune raison de déduire le jour férié, mais uniquement la journée d'absence.


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Décembre 2022)

Oui. Bien sûr. Vous respectez les termes du contrat. Même disponible, ce qui n'est pas le cas, vous pouvez refuser.


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Décembre 2022)

Oups. J'ai répondu au mauvais post ! Désolée.


----------



## Chippie (11 Décembre 2022)

Étant donné que le vendredi est habituellement chômé, 
Est entendu par '' jour de travail '' le jour qui aurait dû être travaillé selon le contrat ou le planning


----------



## MeliMelo (11 Décembre 2022)

Comme kikine, pour moi le jour férié est à déduire si on prend un jour sans solde après. Je ne trouve pas cela logique par rapport aux autres professions, mais bon. C'est aussi ce qu'on nous a donné comme info en formation initiale lors de la journée sur les contrats.


----------

